# 37th Graduate Course



## 544_delta

there have been two consecutive grad courses for the last two years? is there going to be one in 2017 too? anybody know anything about that? @Sarge
plus what are the age requirements?


----------



## Signalian

544_delta said:


> there have been two consecutive grad courses for the last two years? is there going to be one in 2017 too? anybody know anything about that? @Sarge


i am not in touch. sorry mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

@Rashid Mahmood @dsr478 @Zibago @Zarvan


----------



## Khan_patriot

there is only one course, long course


----------



## 544_delta

Khan_patriot said:


> there is only one course, long course


yes thats the one im trying to apply for but im in doubt whether or not they'll accept a hope certificate as my 4 year BS(EE) will end in january 2017


----------



## Burhan Wani

544_delta said:


> yes thats the one im trying to apply for but im in doubt whether or not they'll accept a hope certificate as my 4 year BS(EE) will end in january 2017


You can apply on behalf of your hope certificate.
BTW why don't you apply as direct short service commissioned officer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

Jonah Arthur said:


> You can apply on behalf of your hope certificate.
> BTW why don't you apply as direct short service commissioned officer?


because i dont want to serve as an engineer. and i have heard that you stay in the engineering corps. all your career.
P.S: can you tell me the time gap between applying for and the issb call ? (for repeaters of issb)


----------



## Khan_patriot

544_delta said:


> yes thats the one im trying to apply for but im in doubt whether or not they'll accept a hope certificate as my 4 year BS(EE) will end in january 2017


how old are u??


----------



## Burhan Wani

544_delta said:


> because i dont want to serve as an engineer. and i have heard that you stay in the engineering corps. all your career.
> P.S: can you tell me the time gap between applying for and the issb call ? (for repeaters of issb)


Ok. I can understand.
ISSB call letters dates depends upon many circumstances.
Tell me the last date of registration on graduate course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

Khan_patriot said:


> how old are u??


i will be 24 in july 2017



Jonah Arthur said:


> Ok. I can understand.
> ISSB call letters dates depends upon many circumstances.
> Tell me the last date of registration on graduate course.


currently im going to try in 139 long course on hope certificate basis (if they accept that) last date of reg for that is 13 November. But if they dont accept then im eyeing the next grad course (37th graduate course should be announced in summer next year as per last years schedule)


----------



## Burhan Wani

544_delta said:


> i will be 24 in july 2017
> 
> 
> currently im going to try in 139 long course on hope certificate basis (if they accept that) last date of reg for that is 13 November. But if they dont accept then im eyeing the next grad course (37th graduate course should be announced in summer next year as per last years schedule)


They will accept you. Trust me.
I am graduate Electrical Engineer 2014 and i tried my luck on 134 LC but medically unfit.


----------



## 544_delta

Jonah Arthur said:


> They will accept you. Trust me.
> I am graduate Electrical Engineer 2014 and i tried my luck on 134 LC but medically unfit.


Sorry to hear about that man. can you please give a rough estimate of the time it takes to get your issb call?Thanks


----------



## Burhan Wani

544_delta said:


> Sorry to hear about that man. can you please give a rough estimate of the time it takes to get your issb call?Thanks


Dear it depends about many circumstances.
Such as your date of registration for initial tests and submission of ISSB form.
My ISSB experience was very bad. Kohat ISSB center = Shit place.


----------



## 544_delta

Jonah Arthur said:


> My ISSB experience was very bad. Shit place.


would you like to share? i dont have any fond memories of that place either


----------



## Burhan Wani

544_delta said:


> would you like to share? i dont have any fond memories of that place either


Sectarian and racist room mates.
Low quality food.
Strict time table.
Less sleep.
Tension to get recommended or not.


----------



## 544_delta

Jonah Arthur said:


> Sectarian and racist room mates.
> Low quality food.
> Strict time table.
> Less sleep.
> Tension to get recommended or not.


more or less what i went through last time....specially the last one....that really takes a toll on you


----------



## Burhan Wani

544_delta said:


> more or less what i went through last time....specially the last one....that really takes a toll on you


Exactly.


----------



## Khan_patriot

544_delta said:


> more or less what i went through last time....specially the last one....that really takes a toll on you





Jonah Arthur said:


> Exactly.


Are you joking, you went there to join the Army aspiring a recommendation but couldn't even navigate past these trivial issues.
Sectarianism and racism are ingrained in our society from the start so you should have been adept at dealing with them.
As for the low quality food issb is not a five star hotel, eat what u get otherwise drink the tea and pastries from the canteen.
Less sleep has to be the most absurd one, you get sufficient sleep during issb as per army standards.
I don't mean to sound like a dick but t I assume you are from a pampered background. I would brotherly recommend that you try and work on this before you try again.
If you have any questions PM me. 
Regards


----------



## Burhan Wani

Khan_patriot said:


> Are you joking, you went there to join the Army aspiring a recommendation but couldn't even navigate past these trivial issues.
> Sectarianism and racism are ingrained in our society from the start so you should have been adept at dealing with them.
> As for the low quality food issb is not a five star hotel, eat what u get otherwise drink the tea and pastries from the canteen.
> Less sleep has to be the most absurd one, you get sufficient sleep during issb as per army standards.
> I don't mean to sound like a dick but t I assume you are from a pampered background. I would brotherly recommend that you try and work on this before you try again.
> If you have any questions PM me.
> Regards


Drink some water and behave your self.
If we can visit ISSB on our own then we can manage our food too. I am not complaining for low standards at ISSB center i am sharing the truth and entire candidates who have visited ISSB so far have same complaints which i had listed above.
If you like ISSB center then please leave your home and live your entire life there. At least i will not recommend any one to visit this place more than once in life.
Roger


----------



## Khan_patriot

Jonah Arthur said:


> Drink some water and behave your self.
> If we can visit ISSB on our own then we can manage our food too. I am not complaining for low standards at ISSB center i am sharing the truth and entire candidates who have visited ISSB so far have same complaints which i had listed above.
> If you like ISSB center then please leave your home and live your entire life there. At least i will not recommend any one to visit this place more than once in life.
> Roger


I never meant any of that as a insult and no offence was intended.
I would suggest the opposite of what you have and recommend that people go there atleast once in their lives.
Issb sets the potential army men from the aspiring ones and has been doing so for as long as it has existed.
If you think the standard is shite its your headache not issb 's or the Army.
Apologies if issb couldn't meet the standard worthy of someone from an affluent background.
Out


----------



## Burhan Wani

Khan_patriot said:


> I never meant any of that as a insult and no offence was intended.
> I would suggest the opposite of what you have and recommend that people go there atleast once in their lives.
> Issb sets the potential army men from the aspiring ones and has been doing so for as long as it has existed.
> If you think the standard is shite its your headache not issb 's or the Army.
> Apologies if issb couldn't meet the standard worthy of someone from an affluent background.
> Out


Answer me few questions.
You like ISSB food?
Can you manage room mates have completely different mindset compared to you?
When you were at ISSB you didn't had tension to get recommended or not?
Can you perform well when you have only 5 hours to rest?
I need comprehensive answers. Bravo


----------



## 544_delta

Khan_patriot said:


> Are you joking, you went there to join the Army aspiring a recommendation but couldn't even navigate past these trivial issues.
> Sectarianism and racism are ingrained in our society from the start so you should have been adept at dealing with them.
> As for the low quality food issb is not a five star hotel, eat what u get otherwise drink the tea and pastries from the canteen.
> Less sleep has to be the most absurd one, you get sufficient sleep during issb as per army standards.
> I don't mean to sound like a dick but t I assume you are from a pampered background. I would brotherly recommend that you try and work on this before you try again.
> If you have any questions PM me.
> Regards


wish you had shown me the common courtesy of answering my queries before shoving your opinion in my face.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Jonah Arthur said:


> Answer me few questions.
> You like ISSB food?
> Can you manage room mates have completely different mindset compared to you?
> When you were at ISSB you didn't had tension to get recommended or not?
> Can you perform well when you have only 5 hours to rest?
> I need comprehensive answers. Bravo


To answer your questions:
1. I don't mind food of whatever quality. I have dined in roadside dhabas with as much ease as I dine in top of the line restaurants 
2. Yes I am really good at getting along with people, I am just as much at ease in FATA as I am in London
3. I have learnt to trust in Allah, having control is the biggest illusion we have in our lives 
4. I have done my job for days without sleeping for more then half an hour or something.

I hope my answer was comprehensive enough.



544_delta said:


> wish you had shown me the common courtesy of answering my queries before shoving your opinion in my face.


I am sorry if I came off as discourteous. I offered to answer any questions to the best of my extremely limited knowledge.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Khan_patriot said:


> To answer your questions:
> 1. I don't mind food of whatever quality. I have dined in roadside dhabas with as much ease as I dine in top of the line restaurants
> 2. Yes I am really good at getting along with people, I am just as much at ease in FATA as I am in London
> 3. I have learnt to trust in Allah, having control is the biggest illusion we have in our lives
> 4. I have done my job for days without sleeping for more then half an hour or something.


You cannot compare dhaba food with that cattle fodder which was provided during my ISSB days.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Jonah Arthur said:


> You cannot compare dhaba food with that cattle fodder which was provided during my ISSB days.


Ok mate, I guess you had a really awful experience at issb.
Enjoy civvie street 
I am going to end this charade with a question.

Imagine you got horse shit on your hands somehow and it dried.
Suddenly it's time to eat, but you have no water to wash your hands.

Do

1. Not eat at all and pass the only opportunity to eat all day
2. Eat as of your life depended on it.

In the army the majority would choose the latter


----------



## Burhan Wani

Khan_patriot said:


> Ok mate, I guess you had a really awful experience at issb.
> Enjoy civvie street
> I am going to end this charade with a question.
> 
> Imagine you got horse shit on your hands somehow and it dried.
> Suddenly it's time to eat, but you have no water to wash your hands.
> 
> Do
> 
> 1. Not eat at all and pass the only opportunity to eat all day
> 2. Eat as of your life depended on it.
> 
> In the army the majority would choose the latter


I don't know why you want to match issb candidates with trained soldiers.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Jonah Arthur said:


> I don't know why you want to match issb candidates with trained soldiers.


The purpose of issb is to short list candidates with natural soldiering ability from the available pool.
Those selected are further groomed as future officers at PMA.
Have a nice evening mate.
Sorry if I came off as passive aggressive earlier.
Cheers


----------



## Burhan Wani

Khan_patriot said:


> The purpose of issb is to short list candidates with natural soldiering ability from the available pool.
> Those selected are further groomed as future officers at PMA.
> Have a nice evening mate.
> Sorry if I came off as passive aggressive earlier.
> Cheers


So for future officers why they cannot maintain better living environment and cooperative staff?


----------



## Khan_patriot

Jonah Arthur said:


> So for future officers why they cannot maintain better living environment and cooperative staff?


Limited finance comes to mind as the prime reason.
by staff I assume you mean the catering at he mess, they are not your servants, they are there to feed you as per the authorised scale and they do just that, they are not waiters at a hotel or someone's personal butlers. They are working full capacity day in and day out.
As for the living environment what else do you want. You get decent rooms, beds, toilets etc.
This in not PC this is issb


----------



## Burhan Wani

Khan_patriot said:


> Limited finance comes to mind as the prime reason.
> by staff I assume you mean the catering at he mess, they are not your servants, they are there to feed you as per the authorised scale and they do just that, they are not waiters at a hotel or someone's personal butlers. They are working full capacity day in and day out.
> As for the living environment what else do you want. You get decent rooms, beds, toilets etc.
> This in not PC this is issb


I never complained about rooms, beds, and mess. Every thing is fine but Food was not good.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Jonah Arthur said:


> I never complained about rooms, beds, and mess. Every thing is fine but Food was not good.


I don't see that changing anytime soon and neither me nor you are in a position to change it.
It might be because of a lack of can do attitude that some people can't get through.


----------



## zeeshanbukhari87

Hello, I have seen Pakistan Army Jobs Vacancies in AFIP Rawalpindi on dailyjobspk


----------



## Black Ops

@Jonah Arthur @Khan_patriot
@544_delta 
Assalam Alaikum everyone out there
I am currently facing the same situation. I'm enrolled in 3rd year of electrical engineering and I aspire to join PA in the near future. But I've no intentions to be a part of engineering corps. Instead I want to join infantry or armoured corp sort of thing. What I mean to ask is that am I bound to be a part of engineering corps if I apply through Graduate Course having an engineering degree coz i dont want to. And how easily can I get selected for Graduated course? Is it harder than LC? Just turned 21


----------



## Burhan Wani

Black Ops said:


> @Jonah Arthur @Khan_patriot
> @544_delta
> Assalam Alaikum everyone out there
> I am currently facing the same situation. I'm enrolled in 3rd year of electrical engineering and I aspire to join PA in the near future. But I've no intentions to be a part of engineering corps. Instead I want to join infantry or armoured corp sort of thing. What I mean to ask is that am I bound to be a part of engineering corps if I apply through Graduate Course having an engineering degree coz i dont want to. And how easily can I get selected for Graduated course? Is it harder than LC? Just turned 21


You can apply for LC as well after your engineering degree. If your age is under 23 at the time of graduation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Ops

Jonah Arthur said:


> You can apply for LC as well after your engineering degree. If your age is under 23 at the time of graduation.



Jazak Allah

Can I apply if I'm 23 after my degree?
I turned 21 in Dec 2016. And I am expected to graduate next year (probably Dec 2018). Can I apply then? Does my age has to be less than 23 only at the time of application or throughout the selection process?
Or as a last resort tell me if I should join the army as a soldier right now and then apply for LC? coz the age limit for soldiers is relaxed upto 25 years


----------



## Burhan Wani

Black Ops said:


> Jazak Allah
> 
> Can I apply if I'm 23 after my degree?
> I turned 21 in Dec 2016. And I am expected to graduate next year (probably Dec 2018). Can I apply then? Does my age has to be less than 23 only at the time of application or throughout the selection process?
> Or as a last resort tell me if I should join the army as a soldier right now and then apply for LC? coz the age limit for soldiers is relaxed upto 25 years


I applied in LC when i completed BS ETE. My age was 22 Yeas and 2 months.
You can confirm age details from last newspaper add.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Ops

Jonah Arthur said:


> I applied in LC when i completed BS ETE. My age was 22 Yeas and 2 months.
> You can confirm age details from last newspaper add.


It says upper limit is 23 years relaxable upto 3 months. I think i'll contact AS&RC.
btw did you make it through the selection process, issb and Medical? I'm sick worried abt my eyesight coz its -3.5 spherical each with a little cylindrical as well. Planning to get lasik or lasek treatment after specialist advice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Black Ops said:


> It says upper limit is 23 years relaxable upto 3 months. I think i'll contact AS&RC.
> btw did you make it through the selection process, issb and Medical? I'm sick worried abt my eyesight coz its -3.5 spherical each with a little cylindrical as well. Planning to get lasik or lasek treatment after specialist advice.


I was medical unfit. Go for your treatment and don't worry about your age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Ops

Jonah Arthur said:


> I was medical unfit. Go for your treatment and don't worry about your age.


jazak Allah


----------



## Khan_patriot

Black Ops said:


> Jazak Allah
> 
> Can I apply if I'm 23 after my degree?
> I turned 21 in Dec 2016. And I am expected to graduate next year (probably Dec 2018). Can I apply then? Does my age has to be less than 23 only at the time of application or throughout the selection process?
> Or as a last resort tell me if I should join the army as a soldier right now and then apply for LC? coz the age limit for soldiers is relaxed upto 25 years


Stay the hell away from the army and pursue your engineering career, it's not all gungho, bullets and action, if that's what you are looking for.
The army is only good for dead in the ditches numbskulls.


----------



## Arhum_Malik

Twice rejected by ISSB how to avail third chance ???


----------



## 544_delta

Arhum_Malik said:


> Twice rejected by ISSB how to avail third chance ???


get a master's degree and then try again...whats your field btw?



Khan_patriot said:


> Stay the hell away from the army and pursue your engineering career, it's not all gungho, bullets and action, if that's what you are looking for.
> The army is only good for dead in the ditches numbskulls.


but some of us would like a stable career with fringe benefits....(also some of us love ditches too )



Black Ops said:


> Jazak Allah
> 
> Can I apply if I'm 23 after my degree?
> I turned 21 in Dec 2016. And I am expected to graduate next year (probably Dec 2018). Can I apply then? Does my age has to be less than 23 only at the time of application or throughout the selection process?
> Or as a last resort tell me if I should join the army as a soldier right now and then apply for LC? coz the age limit for soldiers is relaxed upto 25 years


i hope im not too late to answer...if you are applying on the basis of 4 years bachelor degree then you wont get age relaxation of 3 months in upper limit....also the grad course selection is just like L/C selection with only difference being that you would be competing with fellow grads and if you get selected then your training will last just a year (and no you wont be bound to an engineering unit  ) ,...hope i was of some help.


----------



## farhan_9909

Black Ops said:


> @Jonah Arthur @Khan_patriot
> @544_delta
> Assalam Alaikum everyone out there
> I am currently facing the same situation. I'm enrolled in 3rd year of electrical engineering and I aspire to join PA in the near future. But I've no intentions to be a part of engineering corps. Instead I want to join infantry or armoured corp sort of thing. What I mean to ask is that am I bound to be a part of engineering corps if I apply through Graduate Course having an engineering degree coz i dont want to. And how easily can I get selected for Graduated course? Is it harder than LC? Just turned 21



With engineering degree in hand you should focus on Eng corps as in long term even if you take retirement in civil you will have a good future.


----------



## farhan_9909

Jasoos said:


> Farhan you got the professional title even before joining the forces? or just enrolled in both cases this is not correct. The title should be given to service men or retired service men, Don't you think that.
> 
> 
> Twice screened out from ISSB no chance.



Dear got it after meeting the said requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Jasoos said:


> Mubrook.
> Still in UAE or serving in Pakistan.



Apna Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Ops

Jazak Allah. are you sure that i wont land up in any of the service corps? one of my friend from nust eme told me that i will be assigned the engineering corps if i've an engineering degree. I want to become an infantry man. applying for lc 140 as well



farhan_9909 said:


> With engineering degree in hand you should focus on Eng corps as in long term even if you take retirement in civil you will have a good future.



It's been 2 years I've been enrolled in engineering uni. so far I've assessed this profession isnt for me. I am more into tactical stuff than technical work. wanna stay away from engineering as much as possible. furthermore, Ive always aspired to become an SSG commando since my childhood. And my mother has finally allowed me to apply for the forces. Jazak Allah khair



544_delta said:


> get a master's degree and then try again...whats your field btw?
> 
> 
> but some of us would like a stable career with fringe benefits....(also some of us love ditches too )
> 
> 
> i hope im not too late to answer...if you are applying on the basis of 4 years bachelor degree then you wont get age relaxation of 3 months in upper limit....also the grad course selection is just like L/C selection with only difference being that you would be competing with fellow grads and if you get selected then your training will last just a year (and no you wont be bound to an engineering unit  ) ,...hope i was of some help.



Jazak Allah. are you sure that i wont land up in any of the service corps(engineering, signals, eme, icto) if applying through the graduate course? one of my friend from nust eme told me that i will be assigned the engineering corps if i've an engineering degree. I want to become an infantry man at any cost. i know i sound over ambitious but trust me i aspired to become a fauji in the field since my childhood. and my mother has finally permitted me to ahead and give it a try. Applying for lc 140 as well.

Engo


Khan_patriot said:


> Stay the hell away from the army and pursue your engineering career, it's not all gungho, bullets and action, if that's what you are looking for.
> The army is only good for dead in the ditches numbskulls.



Engineering isnt my thing. Lol you took me as one of those Barsati military fanatics.


----------



## 544_delta

Black Ops said:


> Jazak Allah. are you sure that i wont land up in any of the service corps(engineering, signals, eme, icto) if applying through the graduate course? one of my friend from nust eme told me that i will be assigned the engineering corps if i've an engineering degree. I want to become an infantry man at any cost. i know i sound over ambitious but trust me i aspired to be a fauji in the field since my childhood. and my mother has finally permitted me to ahead and give it a try. Applying for lc 140 as well.


yes im sure bro.....grad course is offered when they are running short of lower rank officers in fighting force....thats why the training is 1 year.


----------



## Black Ops

544_delta said:


> yes im sure bro.....grad course is offered when they are running short of lower rank officers in fighting force....thats why the training is 1 year.



Jazak Allah
Ive heard that the training span is 1 year coz you already have a degree when inducted through graduate course. so they mainly train and groom you to enhance your tactical skills and expertise rather than focusing on any academic stuff at all. In short, you just train hard to reach a fauji level fitness and warfare skills. Is this true?
Furthermore graduate course offer honay k har saal kya chances htay hain aur kab offer htay hain? And any idea whats the intake rate in graduate course? How competitive is it as compared to Lc? Kitnay log apply krte hain and kitnay select hty hain?


----------



## 544_delta

Black Ops said:


> Jazak Allah
> Ive heard that the training span is 1 year coz you already have a degree when inducted through graduate course. so they mainly train and groom you to enhance your tactical skills and expertise rather than focusing on any academic stuff at all. In short, you just train hard to reach a fauji level fitness and warfare skills. Is this true?
> Furthermore graduate course offer honay k har saal kya chances htay hain aur kab offer htay hain? And any idea whats the intake rate in graduate course? How competitive is it as compared to Lc? Kitnay log apply krte hain and kitnay select hty hain?


obviously...long course guys get a bachelors degree too alongside their training so thats why they have longer training span....i think that they are going to announce a grad course this summer too (not sure).. i have heard that 4th Pak Battalion is going to be functional from this year so i think the intake would be larger if thats true.....you compete with other fellow grads at issb so i think thats a plus because no fojis or military college cadets would be around this time....that could be a plus....ISSB is same for all branches as far as i know but dont take my word for that


----------



## Black Ops

544_delta said:


> obviously...long course guys get a bachelors degree too alongside their training so thats why they have longer training span....i think that they are going to announce a grad course this summer too (not sure).. i have heard that 4th Pak Battalion is going to be functional from this year so i think the intake would be larger if thats true.....you compete with other fellow grads at issb so i think thats a plus because no fojis or military college cadets would be around this time....that could be a plus....ISSB is same for all branches as far as i know but dont take my word for that



Jazak Allah khair
You earlier said that grad course is offered when the army wants lower rank fighting officers. Does that mean Graduate course officers have less prestige as compared to the longies and have thin chances and less avenues to ascend to the higher ranks?
Or it totally depends on an individual's capabilities as an officer regardless of his induction course?


----------



## 544_delta

Black Ops said:


> Jazak Allah khair
> You earlier said that grad course is offered when the army wants lower rank fighting officers. Does that mean Graduate course officers have less prestige as compared to the longies and have thin chances and less avenues to ascend to the higher ranks?
> Or it totally depends on an individual's capabilities as an officer regardless of his induction course?


IMHO the only people that have less prestige are the sodding engineering captains (ICTO's) etc  
so dont worry...promotions and opportunities come to those who prove themselves capable


----------



## Black Ops

Jaza


544_delta said:


> IMHO the only people that have less prestige are the sodding engineering captains (ICTO's) etc
> so dont worry...promotions and opportunities come to those who prove themselves capable



JazakAllah Sir for guiding me to this extent. Btw are you a military personnel? Or dyou aspire to be one soon (In shaa Allah) 
One last thing. Any idea if i can be eligible if go through lasik, lasek or any other vision correction treatment?


----------



## 544_delta

Black Ops said:


> JazakAllah Sir for guiding me to this extent. Btw are you a military personnel? Or dyou aspire to be one soon (In shaa Allah)


it was my pleasure...im a civilian and just like you, im waiting for a grad course as well.


Black Ops said:


> One last thing. Any idea if i can be eligible if go through lasik, lasek or any other vision correction treatment?


im sorry i dont know about that.


----------



## Black Ops

544_delta said:


> it was my pleasure...im a civilian and just like you, im waiting for a grad course as well.
> 
> im sorry i dont know about that.



Do you think Graduate course will be offered anymore since Zarb e Azab has proceeded to its final stages?
I was chatting a military guy today. He told me that Grad Course was offered (in 2015 2016) due to lack of officers and the training of longies was also limited to 1.5years. And it might not be offered for the next two years. Btw I hope it remains open in the years to come. 
Does battalion have anythin to do with Grad cadets or is it just for longies. I read about 4th Pak Battalion you mentioned earlier


----------



## 544_delta

Black Ops said:


> Do you think Graduate course will be offered anymore since Zarb e Azab has proceeded to its final stages?
> I was chatting a military guy today. He told me that Grad Course was offered (in 2015 2016) due to lack of officers and the training of longies was also limited to 1.5years. And it might not be offered for the next two years. Btw I hope it remains open in the years to come.
> Does battalion have anythin to do with Grad cadets or is it just for longies. I read about 4th Pak Battalion you mentioned earlier


if it doesn't then there's naval short service commission...the good thing about that is that they offer direct induction into ssgn...i dont know about you but my end goal is to serve in a special ops capable unit instead of regular units so the color of uniform doesn't matter for me that much..but i have a hunch that they will offer it this summer.....battalion factors in because the more battalions there are at PMA, the more cadets will be inducted which means that induction badge size should increase...lets hope for the best here


----------



## Black Ops

Black Ops said:


> Do you think Graduate course will be offered anymore since Zarb e Azab has proceeded to its final stages?





544_delta said:


> if it doesn't then there's naval short service commission...the good thing about that is that they offer direct induction into ssgn...i dont know about you but my end goal is to serve in a special ops capable unit instead of regular units so the color of uniform doesn't matter for me that much..but i have a hunch that they will offer it this summer.....battalion factors in because the more battalions there are at PMA, the more cadets will be inducted which means that induction badge size should increase...lets hope for the best here



That's really neat. I believe we've similar goals. Like you, I also crave serving as an special service operator and perform clandestine operations. Yeah iknow about PakNavy's SSC induction to SSG(N). But SSG(N) rarely seem functional in any combat operation like the the SSG. I too have listed that as my last resort btw. But I am more inclined towards joining the army and then the SSG (In shaa Allah). As a matter of fact the SSGN and SSG have same camouflage uniforms with the exception of their maroon berets and a few badges 
Currently Ive applied for LC 140. Lets hope things work out for both us in shaa Allah.
Btw do you know whats the age limit to volunteer for SSG in the army? Someone from engineering corps told me it is 23, another army guy told me its 30 and ive read it somewhere that its 25.

PS - this is a must watch series


----------



## 544_delta

Black Ops said:


> But SSG(N) rarely seem functional in any combat operation like the the SSG.


they will have more active participation with Gwadar getting a focus from friends and enemies alike


Black Ops said:


> Currently Ive applied for LC 140. Lets hope things work out for both us in shaa Allah.


good luck bro hope you ace it ...and plz share your experience with me here


Black Ops said:


> Btw do you know whats the age limit to volunteer for SSG in the army? Someone from engineering corps told me it is 23, another army guy told me its 30 and ive read it somewhere that its 25.


i dont have a solid info on this but 23 is too low. that cant be it.


----------



## Black Ops

544_delta said:


> they will have more active participation with Gwadar getting a focus from friends and enemies alike
> 
> 
> good luck bro hope you ace it ...and plz share your experience with me here
> 
> i dont have a solid info on this but 23 is too low. that cant be it.




Lets see. Btw do you think a civillian can endure the tough SSG(N) training when inducted through SSC? given that the army SSG training is excruciating and hardly 30-40% army personnel make it through the training. When we're talking SSC into SSG(N) it means there are ordinary civillians getting inducted wih no basic military training. Moreover I personally feel that the SSG(N) training is more demanding than the army SSG training coz you dont have to only deal with land operations, hostage rescue and airborne sort of training but you're also required to complete the deep sea diving and frogman kinda courses. Whats your say on this?

In shaa Allah. Sure I'll. i am only bothered about my eye vision right now. Hope things go well

25 is too low as well. I guess it must be atleast 30


----------



## 544_delta

Black Ops said:


> Lets see. Btw do you think a civillian can endure the tough SSG(N) training when inducted through SSC? given that the army SSG training is excruciating and hardly 30-40% army personnel make it through the training. When we're talking SSC into SSG(N) it means there are ordinary civillians getting inducted wih no basic military training. Moreover I personally feel that the SSG(N) training is more demanding than the army SSG training coz you dont have to only deal with land operations, hostage rescue and airborne sort of training but you're also required to complete the deep sea diving and frogman kinda courses. Whats your say on this?
> 
> In shaa Allah. Sure I'll. i am only bothered about my eye vision right now. Hope things go well
> 
> 25 is too low as well. I guess it must be atleast 30


nobody is born a soldier....plus i dont think any SF program in Pakistan is that tough....i would recommend some Tom Clancy's Books (his guided tours not the novels) to get your self an idea of what the real SF training looks like......our SF is currently not at that level yet as the other SF outfits, like say the 75th rangers or 22nd SAS, are...my uncle was in SSG back in the 80s....he didnt mention any physical training routine that could be termed too extreme or anything just the usual marches, some para jumps (day and night), survival, combat proficiency exercises and stuff like that......but do know that there IS an emphasis on mental toughness.....
Regarding the naval induction into SSGN, i think that may be the cadets of that branch would go a different way in the PNA training wise.....i admit SSGN is more elite and rugged outfit and therefore more alluring to me


----------



## Shehroz Mirza

Assalam o Alaikum brothers, i also apply for PMA long course 140 ... my question is what are the benefits for those candidates who have completed 16 years education ... is there any benefits in rank or training ???


----------



## Side-Winder

Shehroz Mirza said:


> Assalam o Alaikum brothers, i also apply for PMA long course 140 ... my question is what are the benefits for those candidates who have completed 16 years education ... is there any benefits in rank or training ???



NO, Every trainee in Long Course is treated equally during training at PMA. The only advantage you have is the one in eligibility criteria (More age limit compared to an inter passed candidate), Which is not really an advantage since you already have put 4 years in some degree. 

You should not apply in Long Course, rather short services commissions, if you have got the relative field.


----------



## Shehroz Mirza

Thankyou sir for your quick reply ...


----------



## sheryyrehs

AOA, any update on the 37th graduate course.Is there any chance of it in 2017?


----------



## Black Ops

544_delta said:


> nobody is born a soldier....plus i dont think any SF program in Pakistan is that tough....i would recommend some Tom Clancy's Books (his guided tours not the novels) to get your self an idea of what the real SF training looks like......our SF is currently not at that level yet as the other SF outfits, like say the 75th rangers or 22nd SAS, are...my uncle was in SSG back in the 80s....he didnt mention any physical training routine that could be termed too extreme or anything just the usual marches, some para jumps (day and night), survival, combat proficiency exercises and stuff like that......but do know that there IS an emphasis on mental toughness.....
> Regarding the naval induction into SSGN, i think that may be the cadets of that branch would go a different way in the PNA training wise.....i admit SSGN is more elite and rugged outfit and therefore more alluring to me


Salam @544_delta ! Hope you're doing good. good news for you. 37th grad course has been offered and registrations shall start from 19th june onwards. Btw i've cleared my PMA LC 140 initial interview. ISSB up ahead. you just have to be confident during interview and answer the truth. Good Luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samran jehangir adv

salam i had applied for ssc 2017 b for naval lw branch as i am advocate,
i need help about initial test
will it be comprising of general as for every one or it will be about our law field


----------



## Moin.manor

Jonah Arthur said:


> They will accept you. Trust me.
> I am graduate Electrical Engineer 2014 and i tried my luck on 134 LC but medically unfit.


Bro can you advise with is requirement for eyesight. I am planning to apply for LC .


----------



## Burhan Wani

Moin.manor said:


> Bro can you advise with is requirement for eyesight. I am planning to apply for LC .


It will be written in PMA LC advertisement.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Whats the difference between graduate course and long course??? 
AND 
If I get a four year degree and am 23 years old can I be accepted for Long Course?


----------



## 544_delta

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Whats the difference between graduate course and long course???
> AND
> If I get a four year degree and am 23 years old can I be accepted for Long Course?


people selected in grad course only undergo 1 year training at PMA instead of 2 years which is for when you are a long course cadet



Black Ops said:


> Salam @544_delta ! Hope you're doing good. good news for you. 37th grad course has been offered and registrations shall start from 19th june onwards. Btw i've cleared my PMA LC 140 initial interview. ISSB up ahead. you just have to be confident during interview and answer the truth. Good Luck


hello? you there? how'd the issb go?


----------

